
How speakers make sound - KhalilK
http://animagraffs.com/loudspeaker/
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+speakers+make+sound#!/story/fo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+speakers+make+sound#!/story/forever/0/how%20speakers%20make%20sound)

